# 5% rebate gone?



## the_traveler (Mar 19, 2015)

I recently booked an AGR award. I just noticed that I did not receive the 5% rebate from the credit card. My friend also redeemed and did not receive it either.

Is this rebate gone? :huh: And could it be related to the Chase decision TBD? :huh:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 19, 2015)

Sure sounds like it, the changes must be happening somewhere deep in the bowels of Union Station!!

Stay tuned, hopefully there will be good news when AGR announces the New Program!!!????


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 19, 2015)

The "rebate" has only, and ever only, applied when you _*redeemed your points for travel aboard Amtrak.*_  Using your Amtrak Chase card to purchase tickets does not, and never has, resulted in a rebate.

I used 2000 points on a Business Class redemption just this week. I got 100 points back as a redemption. It still works.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 19, 2015)

That's what we both did, I know how it works. I've done it many times. This time neither of us got 750 back for 15,000 or 1,000 back for 20,000!


----------



## JayPea (Mar 19, 2015)

I got 1250 back for a 25,000 redemption just last week.


----------



## Eris (Mar 19, 2015)

I booked a 25000 point reward a week ago (March 12) and got the 5% (1250) rebate. Were your and your friend's redemptions more recent than that, the_traveler?


----------



## Eris (Mar 19, 2015)

The rebate is still mentioned in the AGR FAQ, under Earning Points->"How do I earn points with the Amtrak Guest Rewards® MasterCard® credit card from Chase?" If this were me, I would be calling AGR and asking for my rebate based on information available on the site.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes, on Tuesday 3/17!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 20, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> Yes, on Tuesday 3/17!


Well, call and ask, then. The whole history should be visible to both you and the agent. If the points should have been awarded and were not, it should be an easy fix.

I just booked a 35,000 point trip for next fall, on 3/14, and the agent expressly said that my 1750 point rebate had been put into my account. Yup, it's there in my "recent transactions."


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 20, 2015)

I just booked a trip for a friend last Friday and the rebate was given. Sounds like the system is heading south. Sure hope we get some news soon about the possible changes coming.


----------



## SteveSFL (Mar 20, 2015)

My Dad and I each booked a trip on 3/17 and we both got the rebate.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Mar 20, 2015)

I took a trip in Acela FC in the beginning of the month and was credited only ~400 points instead of the minimum 750. I sent an e-mail and the error was fixed a couple days later.

I'd definitely inquire about it.


----------



## George K (Mar 20, 2015)

JayPea said:


> I got 1250 back for a 25,000 redemption just last week.


I got it today!


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 21, 2015)

Dave, give AGR a call. Seems like the AGR_Guru is getting schooled...


----------



## chakk (Mar 21, 2015)

Got my 5% rebate also for some AGR award travel that I booked last month.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 21, 2015)

What's this talk here of changes etc? Changes to what? Why? Don't fix it if it ain't broken LOL


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 21, 2015)

BLOND37 said:


> What's this talk here of changes etc? Changes to what? Why? Don't fix it if it ain't broken LOL


It's possible that there is a fault in the system. That's all.


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 21, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> That's what we both did, I know how it works. I've done it many times. This time neither of us got 750 back for 15,000 or 1,000 back for 20,000!


i redeemed a two zone reward and I got 1000 points back. This was in the last three weeks.


----------



## rusty spike (Mar 21, 2015)

2 roomettes, one zone, 30,000 points redeemed yesterday. 1500 rebate points are back in my account. So it worked for me.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 21, 2015)

It must be only me. Don't they know who I am?  :giggle:


----------



## George K (Mar 21, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> It must be only me. Don't they know who I am?  :giggle:


Well, yes. They do know who you are.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Mar 22, 2015)

Why yes, you're the one who has the penthouse, maybe they decided no rebate with the penthouse.......I'll give up my rebate for the penthouse if ya wanna switch.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 22, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> It must be only me. Don't they know who I am?  :giggle:


Actually, they know you too well and figure you don't need the points because you already have a gazillion.


----------



## neutralist (Mar 23, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> It must be only me. Don't they know who I am?  :giggle:


silly question.... is your AGR membership # matches what it is embossed on your AGR MC? are you sure you are redeeming points on this account (and not your relatives, spouses etc.)


----------



## VentureForth (Mar 24, 2015)

Offering the_traveller advise on AGR.

That's rich!


----------



## jis (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah, that is like trying teach Einstein the theory of Relativity


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 24, 2015)

jis said:


> Yeah, that is like trying teach Einstein the theory of Relativity


"Einstein was one of them.."

"Close Encounters of the Third Kind"


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 24, 2015)

VentureForth said:


> Offering the_traveller advise on AGR.
> 
> That's rich!


&



jis said:


> Yeah, that is like trying teach Einstein the theory of Relativity


Fair enough, but when computers screw things up they tend to impact thousands if not millions of people. So in the case of a single person having the issue (that we know of) what do you think makes the most sense here?


----------



## VentureForth (Mar 24, 2015)

I think it's like Joe Boardman trying to get a discount on taking Beech Grove out for a spin. 

Just kidding. the_traveler will likely go find Anthony, buy him a beer, and this will all work out.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 28, 2015)

Did an AGR redemption (3 zone bedroom) yesterday 3/27 and can confirm the 5% points rebate is still being applied.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 28, 2015)

They must not like us. My friend just redeemed 2 awards for 20,000 points yesterday and neither had a 1,000 rebate. 

I will be calling.


----------

